

Ask HN: To go open source or not to go open source. - ohnivak

Struggling to raise last $13,000 needed to stick a new UI (and JS) on the site -<p>http://vanillamonitor.com<p>So perhaps, it's time to give up, and perhaps, release this as open source?<p>Here is the new look I intend to stick on it
http://cl.ly/image/1t3l2q3c3d3v2R0X3i04<p>And the description of what the software actually does
http://cl.ly/420H472P0m1o3f131e19
======
SoftwareMaven
Why? I think your design is fine for an initial minimum viable product.
Furthermore, I think the product looks interesting. I don't doubt there is a
market for something between <http://monitor.us> and Nagios, especially one
with a clean, simple interface.

My advice would be to forget the redesign, get some minimal set of
functionality working really well, turn off the rest, and start a beta. I'd be
interested in participating in that beta.

EDIT: Feel free to contact me if I can help (with advice or a beta). My email
is in my profile. I recently went through the process of finding a low-cost
monitoring solution for a few servers so can give feedback in that regard.

------
ashraful
Hi. I am a designer and front-end developer and I could probably help you out
with designing and implementing the new UI.

Email me at inlith@gmail.com

------
ohnivak
Clickable link <http://vanillamonitor.com>

------
yolesaber
I really wish I could read your "About" page without having to log in.

~~~
tstegart
Yeah, I agree. I'm wondering what the OP's company does exactly. Like Amazon
S3 stats?

~~~
tstegart
Ahh, the site just changed and now I can see everything.

------
orangethirty
You have Django Debug ON. Turn it off so it shows the 404 page.

------
pestaa
We need more software designed like this.

